
Yes, Python Is Slow, and I Don’t Care - sconxu
https://hackernoon.com/yes-python-is-slow-and-i-dont-care-13763980b5a1
======
DrScump
Posted 10 hours earlier, 63+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024486)

